# Denon R1, want to change LED's, paint buttons



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello,
I've got a silver Denon R1 unit. I am thinking about installing it in my newly aquired Audi S4, but the lights are more orange than red.
Has anyone successfully changed the LED colors? (I remember you could do it with old nokia phones) If so is there a source for the small LEDs required to do that?

Another issue I have with the unit is the paint on most of the buttons has faded exposing white plastic. Is there a good paint I could use that would stand up to being touched frequently? Is that krylon fusion any good?

Also if anyone has a _black_ Denon (basically any model) I would probably be interested in trading.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, that is a classic. I'd be afraid to get anywhere near it with paint or a soldering iron.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Any have any input?

I would probably also trade for a nice alpine deck that matches the audi interior red lights.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Black Denons are as rare as a living gay T-Rex. 

One cool way to change it to black would be to print a vinyl sticker for the fascia, with cuts over the screen and buttons of course. Then you could get a black anodised volume pot and presto, black Denon! 

Good luck changing those SMD leds though...


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

FYI there was a thread on here about a month ago in which the author had the face plate of an 8250 anodized black. Pretty much any paint designed for interior plastic should work for the buttons.

I'm interested in changing the colors of the LEDs in my 8250 as well, so if you figure it out, lmk. I'm pretty sure the LEDs will be easy; it's the large display that will be a problem.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

There is actually a black gay t-rex on ebay right now... Too bad I have no money.


I've seen the painted denons/rockfords and I don't like the way they turn out. Changing the color of mine is not going to be an option.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

alm001 said:


> There is actually a black gay t-rex on ebay right now... Too bad I have no money.
> 
> 
> I've seen the painted denons/rockfords and I don't like the way they turn out. Changing the color of mine is not going to be an option.


Did you look at the thread he linked? It was my project and I didn't paint it. I anodized it (just like the silver finish your's currently has) and then I got everything silkscreened back onto the face. The color I went with matched the OEM buttons around it when they weren't illuminated. 

The darker silver color is Duplicolor Color Match I believe. It is used for matching OEM paint colors. Since it isn't made specifically for plastic, I used Bulldog (SEM works as well) adhesion promotor.

I didn't bother with trying to change the LED color though.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes I saw the link, and you did a good job... I'd just rather have it original. My main issue is with the lighting color at this point


----------



## j8nyo (Jan 17, 2011)

otanemu on ebay ,has a black denon ,h-u ,,,,very sexy j,


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

alm001 said:


> Yes I saw the link, and you did a good job... I'd just rather have it original. My main issue is with the lighting color at this point


Well, I can't help you much there then. The color rubbing off the buttons should be easy enough though. I would suggest going to SEM Products website and looking for a vendor in your area. They SHOULD be able to actually scan the color of the faceplate and find the closest matching aerosol can or offer you a quart (maybe less) of a perfectly matched custom color. Their products are designed to be a durable finish on plastics.

Also, you could try PM'ing member Matt R. He does a lot of work on customizing the internal components of head-units, he may be able to help with the LEDs as well. It would be worth a shot.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I took my stock Audi deck out, and it is looking like the LEDs are approximately the same size. I will lose the option of changing the color orange/green, but that is fine by me.
So bonus for matching the stock color!

The large display will be the easy part, they are standard 5mm LEDs. With this I think I can retain the dual color. I'm thinking I will do red to match, then the alternate color will be white.

Hopefully I'll have more updates soon. I found a guy locally that will do the small soldering.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome, let me know what you figure out. I stupidly assumed the whole LED assembly was a monolithic unit, but if it is just a matter of replacing LED's, that would be great.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Actually, I don't think they're LEDs on the faceplate. I think they're small bulbs. At least that's what they are on Alpine. I bought these in the 1990's to change my faceplate color. 

Unfortunately, PE doesn't have the color you're looking for.

But you might do a Google search for them elsewhere. You slide the old ones off, and these on. Kind of like little light bulb condoms:

LAMP COVERS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Its def LEDs


----------

